

Android app combines Wifi and Cellular on multiple devices - shoelaceW
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/get-your-videos-faster-with-videobee-for-android/

======
shoelaceW
(Shameless self-promotion) We just released the app as an Open Beta on Google
Play:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shoelacewi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shoelacewireless.app.videobee&hl=en)

and would love to hear any feedback from you.

